# Suche einen Spannung -> Impuls Wandler



## wowshik (8 Juni 2011)

Ich bin am verzweifeln, so etwas muss es doch geben. Ich suche einen möglichst günstigen Wandler der mir z.b. bei anlegen von 10V,  100 Impulse pro Minute ausgibt der impulsausgang sollte idealerweise 24V haben.

Noch mal zum Verständniss z.B.
bei 0V  =   0 Impulse p/M
bei 5V  =  50 Impulse p/M
bei10V = 100 Impulse p/M

nur als Beispiel es können auch 500 Impulse bei 10V sein ganz egal.

Der Sinn ist einfach folgender ich möchte nicht so viel Geld für eine Analoge S5 Eingangskarte verschwenden wobei ich dan 8 Stück brauchen würde, sondern ich nehme mir eine 8 Bit Eingangskarte und lege mir dort die Impulsgeber an so erhalte ich durch Programmierung in der S5 meinen wert den ich dann weiter verarbeiten kann.

Bitte helft mir ich kann die Google suchanzeigen schon nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## 8051 (8 Juni 2011)

Schau mal hier

http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/MainFS1.htm

Gruss 8051


----------



## Paule (8 Juni 2011)

wowshik schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist einfach folgender ich möchte nicht so viel Geld für eine Analoge S5 Eingangskarte verschwenden wobei ich dan 8 Stück brauchen würde, sondern ich nehme mir eine 8 Bit Eingangskarte und lege mir dort die Impulsgeber an so erhalte ich durch Programmierung in der S5 meinen wert den ich dann weiter verarbeiten kann.


Von so einem Teil habe ich noch nichts gehört.

Ich stell mir das ganze auch ziemlich ungenau vor.
Somit erhältst du doch nur jede Minute einen annähernd "genaues" Messergebnis.


----------



## 8051 (8 Juni 2011)

Der ober Linck führt nicht direkt zum Produkt. Probiers mal hiermit

http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B411_1_D_MU-UI_F_S.PDF


----------



## wowshik (8 Juni 2011)

Danke für den ersten Tipp. Dieses Teil kostet allerdings gebraucht 33€ in dieser Preisklasse wollte ich mich nicht unbedingt bewegen.



> Ich stell mir das ganze auch ziemlich ungenau vor.
> Somit erhältst du doch nur jede Minute einen annähernd "genaues" Messergebnis.



Ja das stimmt aber so genau brauche ich es nicht. Ich möchte einfach nur die Temperatur in den einzelnen Räumen meines Hauses messen da kommt es bei mir nicht um die Genauigkeit an und auch nicht ob sich die Temperatur nur jede Minute Aktualisiert. Wichtig ist es soll so günstig wie möglich sein. Am besten wäre etwas zum selber löten (Bausatz)


----------



## LargoD (8 Juni 2011)

Wenns billig sein soll kannst Du die Teile selbst bauen.
Es gibt von verschiedenen Herstellern ICs die das Herzstück der Schaltung bilden, Du brauchst halt noch ein paar Teile drum herum.
Such einfach mal nach "voltage to frequency converter".
Gruß
Erich


----------



## MasterOhh (8 Juni 2011)

Na dann kauf dir nen einfachen µC (von Atmel z.B.) ne 8Bit Version sollte da schon ausreichen nen ATMEGA8 kostet nur ein paar Euro. Das bischen Elektronik was du da noch dran löten musst (DC/DC Wandler, Oszillator, Kondensatoren, Treiber für deine 24V usw ...) kost auch nicht gerade die Welt.
Außerdem kann man mit nem µC gleich viel mehr veranstalten als nur Spannung in Pulse umzuwandeln. (Wenn man denn will)


----------



## cas (9 Juni 2011)

kannst auch einen NE555 nehmen.
Als Eingang deinen Temperatur-Widerstand, Ausgangsseitig PWM...fertig
Pro Kanal 2 Euro maximal.
Natürlich brauchst du ne Platine und ein paar Kondensatoren usw.

MfG CAS


----------



## det (12 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ein RC4151 dürfte sein, was Du suchst.
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/87731/FAIRCHILD/RC4151.html

Grüße Detlef


----------

